# Finding AirPort Express MAC or IPv6 Address



## boyfarrell (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get the the MAC address of my airport express. When I go to network control panel I can select AirPort but is this the MAC address of the card in my computer?

Cheers. Dan.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 6, 2005)

Go to /Applications/Utilities and launch the Airport Admin utility.

Thsi will list all the Airport stations in range. Select the one you want to know about. In there, you will find all the network settings for that Airport Express.


----------

